# World's Largest Dungeon -- Closed



## Kafkonia (Jul 9, 2006)

_The city of Mandala is a crossroads. People come not only from the far corners of the kingdom come here, but from the lands beyond the king's grasp, and even from other planes. With so many diverse visitors, it is a natural melting pot, and the hub of mercantile activity outside of the capital, with caravans and trade routes running in and out of the city constantly.

Unfortunately for merchant Dactyl Fakim, a caravan he was expecting has failed to arrive -- a caravan carrying something he was _very_ intent on receiving. So he has turned to the city's wealth of migrant adventurers, seeking to assemble a party that can locate the caravan and retrieve his item._

That's where you come in.

I'm looking for 4-5 PCs to run through a modified version of World's Largest Dungeon. The characters will stumble upon it in the process of performing the above-delineated task.

This will not be on a first-come, first-served basis; I will be picking PCs based on a set of criteria that I have developed in my own ineffable wisdom. 

*Character Creation* 

Point Buy: 28 pts
Alignment: Any non-evil. Good is preferred, but not necessary.
Starting Level: 1st
Starting Wealth: Maximum for first level. Classes that do not have a starting wealth listed, I'll provide a convenient chart below.

Starting Races Allowed (All LA 0):
[SBLOCK]
Race (Source)
Warforged (Monster Manual III)
Warforged Scout (Monster Manual III)
Shifter (Monster Manual III)
Changeling (Monster Manual III)
Kenku (Monster Manual III)
Glacier Dwarves (Frostburn)
Snow Elves (Frostburn)
Ice Gnomes (Frostburn)
Tundra Halflings (Frostburn)
Neanderthals (Frostburn)
Dragonborn (Races of the Dragon)
Spellscales (Races of the Dragon)
Asherai (Sandstorm)
Bhuka (Sandstorm)
Badlands Dwarf (Sandstorm)
Painted Elf (Sandstorm)
Illumian (Races of Destiny)
Mongrelfolk (Races of Destiny)
Buomman (Planar Handbook)
Neraphim (Planar Handbook)
Spikers (Planar Handbook)
Deep Dwarf (Monster Manual 3.5)
Gray Elf (Monster Manual 3.5)
Wood Elf (Monster Manual 3.5)
Wild Elf (Monster Manual 3.5)
Forest Gnome (Monster Manual 3.5)
Deep Halfling (Monster Manual 3.5)
Tallfellow Halfling (Monster Manual 3.5)
Core Races (Player's Handbook)
[/SBLOCK]

If the race is not listed above, it's not allowed.

Base Classes Allowed:
[SBLOCK]
Class (Source)
Archivist (Heroes of Horror)
Dread Necromancer (Heroes of Horror)
Healer (Miniatures Handbook)
Marshall (Miniatures Handbook)
Warmage (Complete Arcane)
Warlock (Complete Arcane)
Wu Jen (Complete Arcane)
Shugenja (Complete Divine)
Favoured Soul (Complete Divine)
Spirit Shaman (Complete Divine)
Ninja (Complete Adventurer)
Scout (Complete Adventurer)
Spellthief (Complete Adventurer)
Samurai (Complete Warrior)
Hexblade (Complete Warrior)
Swashbuckler (Complete Warrior)
Duskblade (PHB II)
Beguiler (PHB II)
Kinght (PHB II)
Dragon Shaman (PHB II)
Core Classes (Player's Hanbook)
Variant Classes (UA/d20 SRD)
Substitution Levels from Planar Handbook, Races of the Dragon, Races of Destiny, Frostburn, and Sandstorm
Alternate Class Abilities (PHB II)
Non-spellcasting Ranger & Paladin (Complete Warrior)
Racial Paragon Classes (UA/d20 SRD)
Draconic/Half-Dragon Template Class (Races of the Dragon)[/SBLOCK]

If the class isn't listed above, it's not allowed.

Sources for Spells and Feats
[SBLOCK]
PHB
PHB II
Spell Compendium
Races of the Dragon
Races of Destiny
Complete Divine
Complete Arcane
Complete Warrior
Complete Adventurer
Planar Handbook
Miniatures Handbook
Manual of the Planes (errata'd for 3.5)
Sandstorm
Frostburn
Heroes of Horror
Hordes of the Abyess
Monster Manual 3.5
Monster Manual III[/SBLOCK]

If the source isn't listed above, it's not allowed.

Flaws and Traits are not allowed. Monster classes, with the exception of the Draconic/Half-Dragon template above, are not allowed.

Prestige Classes will be handled on a case-by-case basis when the situation arises.

I will track experience for the PCs. Item Creation will be limited due to the situations in the Dungeon, but permitted unless the expenditure of XP would drop the PC to a level lower than the lowest-level party member. (ie if the lowest level party member is level 3, you cannot spend enough XP to drop you to level 2.)

Handling Wizards
[SBLOCK]While the WLD, as written, says that wizards "get hosed" by the adventure, that will be ammended somewhat as follows:
 - "Mass" and "Greater" spells, as well as normal versions of "Lesser" spells and spells in a numbered order (such as "Summan Monster") can be developed with minimal effort if the lower-level spell is already in the wizard's spellbook.
 - Wizards can learn arcane spells from other arcane casters (sorcerors, bards, etc) and scribe them into his spellbook, but these count against his "two learned spells" for each level. If he cannot cast spells of that level, he can still scribe them, but cannot cast them until he has reached the appropriate level -- at which point they count against his "learned spells" for that level.
 - Wizards can independently develop spells if they are similar enough to spells he already knows. For instance, a wizard who knows "Invisibility" can develop "Swift Invisibility" independently. These new spells must be approved by the DM.
 - As per the DMG, wizards can attempt to copy spells from scrolls and spellbooks written by other arcane spellcasters.[/SBLOCK]

Starting Wealth

Healer, Marshall, Archivist: as Bard
Warmage, Warlock, Wu Jen, Dread Necromancer: as Wizard
Spirit Shaman, Shugenja: as Druid
Scout, Spellthief, Favoured Soul: as Cleric
Ninja: as Monk
Hexblade, Swashbuckler, Samurai: as Paladin


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2006)

I´m totally for a dungeon crawl, and can whip out a warforged fighter in a couple minutes. Two questions, though: Eberron campaing setting is not in the list, so does that mean that you don´t allow the warforged "[metal] body" feats? Also, do you require some kind of background?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 9, 2006)

Dungeoncrawl!  My favourite flavor.  I am stamping interest here, and I will return later, probably after you answer the question regarding background.

I am looking at some sort of Warlock.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2006)

You may want to advertise on the recruiting thread, stickied at the top of this forum.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 9, 2006)

Hmm, a human swashbuckler is something I'd like to try. Second son of a minor noble, as quick with a quip as with his blade. A real Errol Flynn character.

I'll go away and crunch some numbers and come back soon.

Boddynock


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2006)

```
Name: Axeman
Class: Knight
Race: Warforged
Size: Medium
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Str: 16 +3 ( 10p.)    Level: 1         XP: 0
Dex: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     BAB:  +1         HP: 15
Con: 16 +4 ( 6p.)    Grapple: +4      Dmg Red: 2/- (adamantine body)
Int:  8 -1 ( 0p.)     Speed: 20'       Spell Res: -
Wis: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Init:  +1        Spell Save: -
Cha:  12 +0 ( 6p.)     ACP:   -5        Spell Fail: 35%

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10    +8    +2     +1    0    +0    +0     21
Touch: 11          Flatfooted: 20

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +3    0    +3
Ref:                       0    +1    0    +1
Will:                      2    +1    0    +3

Weapon                  Attack   Damage       Critical   Range
Battleaxe                +4      1d8+3          20x3
Light hammer         +4cc/+2rg   1d4+3          20x2      20
Heavy crossbow           +2      1d10         19-20/x2   120

Languages: Common.

Feats: Adamantine body.

Skill Points: 4 Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Craft (smithing)          2     +0    +2    +4
                    

Equipment:                 Cost    Weight
Battleaxe                   10       6
Large metal shield           7      10
Light hammer                 8       2           
Heavy Crossbow              50       8      
10 crossbow bolts            1       1
Waforger repairing kit      50       1

Oil of repair light damage  50      --

Total Weight: 28 lb  Money: 24 gp

                        Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:             76    153   260  520   1300

Age:    2
Height: 6´6´´
Weight: 300 lb
```

When the last war ended and the forges of creation were destroyed, many among house Cannith protested, calling that as a genocide against the warforged race: maybe not tomorrow, but when the last of them were prey of years, war or accident, the entire race would have been wiped from the face of Eberron. Merrix D´Cannith hide his forge in the lower levels of Sharn; but for other that wasn´t enough. Where could a forge be installed? It needed a steady source of raw materials, and expert workers; something that only could be found in the five nations. Moving to the wild lands wasn´t an option.

But what about another reality? Gunther D´Cannith took that direction. Equipped with a complete set of schemas, and risking life and limb in the infinite vastness of the planes, he finally arrived at a place he deemed as perfect: the Kingdom. Here, after many intrigues, he presented his project to the King himself.

He wasn´t impressed. Truly, warforged have many advantages over living soldiers, specially in the wild, hostile lands that stand in the Kingdom´s path. But the cost of only one of them is incredibly high, enough to recruit, train and equip many soldiers. And given the vastness of the Kingdom, there won´t be a shortage of manpower. 

It wasn´t the end, however: Gunther, as a powerful artificer, found a place in the court, and installed his forge. He was been given permission to fabricate a (in the large picture) small number of warforged, to test their real performance. A number of them had been used in a variety of tasks: guards, sentinels, shock troops... 

Axeman has been recently created with the latest tech Gunthar and his crew have been able to desing, and has finally finished his program  period as a experimental project, though with the idea of imbuying in the newly created warforged the tenacity and perseverance of some human fighters, with the idea of combining their natural resilience with a unbreakable sense of duty into a prefect war machine.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 9, 2006)

[sblock="Carolina, your basic halfling rogue"]

```
Name:       Carolina
Class:      Rogue
Race:       Halfling
Size:       Small
Gender:     Female
Alignment:  CN
Deity:      Olidammara

Str: 08 -1  (2p.)     Level:    1     XP: 0
Dex: 18 +4 (10p.)     BAB:     +0     HP: 6 (1d6+0)
Con: 10 +0  (2p.)     Grapple: -5
Int: 14 +2  (6p.)     Speed:   20'
Wis: 12 +1  (4p.)     Init:    +4
Cha: 12 +1  (4p.)

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc
Armor: 17           10    +2    +0    +4    +1    +0    +0 
Touch: 14
Flat:  13

                      Base   Mod  Misc
Fort:  +1              +0     +0    1 (luck)
Ref:   +7              +2     +4    1 (luck)
Will:  +2              +0     +1    1 (luck)

Weapon:                     Attack   Damage     Crit
Light Crossbow               +4        1d6       19-20/x2
Sling			     +4	       1d3-1     x2
Short Sword                  -1        1d4-1     19-20/x2

Languages: Common, Halfling, Elven, Goblin

Abilities:
+2 Save vs. Fear
Sneak Attack 1d6
Trapfinding

Feats:
Stealthy (+2 to Hide and Move Silently)

Skill Points: 40      Max Ranks: 4/2

Skills			Ranks	Mod	Misc
Balance 	+8	4	+4
Climb 		+1	0	-1	+2
Disable Device 	+8	4	+2	+2 (m/w thieves' tools)
Hide		+14	4	+4	+6 (+4 Halfling, +2 Stealthy)
Jump		+1	0	-1	+2
Listen		+7	4	+1	+2
Move Silently	+12	4	+4	+4 (+2 Halfling, +2 Stealthy)
Open Lock	+10	4	+4	+2 (m/w thieves' tools)
Search		+6	4	+2
Sleight of Hand	+8	4	+4
Spot		+5	4	+1
Tumble		+8	4	+4

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
Sling			---	---
Bullets	(10)		1 sp	2.5 lb
Light Crossbow		35 gp	2 lb
Bolts			1 gp	.5 lb
Short Sword		10 gp	1 lb
Leather Armor		10 gp	7.5 lb
M/W Thieves' Tools	100 gp	2 lb
Backpack		2 gp	.5 lb
Bedroll			1 sp	.5 lb
Waterskin		1 gp	1 lb
Sack			1 sp	.125 lb (1/8)
Flint and Steel		1 gp	---
Torch (3)		3 cp	3 lb
Rope, silk (50 ft.)	10 gp	5 lb

Total Weight:25.625 lb (will list at 26 lb)
Money: 29gp 6sp 7cp
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=background]
Carolina was born to a high ranking lieutenant in a prominent thieves guild.  Small even by halfling standards, guild officials quickly began training her to use her size to her (and the guild’s) advantage, and instructed her in the art of stealth and breaking and entering.  Carolina rarely saw her mother and secretly loathed her for her lack of affection, and for allowing the guild to use her as a tool.  Not having the chance to experience life outside of the guild, Carolina swore to one day break free and strike out on her own.  Perhaps sooner than she could have imagined, she got her chance.

Hiding in the sewers beneath the city, Carolina watched as her house was successfully defending an attack brought on by a rival guild.  Seizing the opportunity, Carolina snuck into the bowels of her own guildhouse and without an ounce of hesitation put a torch to the supporting timbers.

Back down in the sewers, Carolina waited… and waited.  After the screams had subsided and the last of the smoke began to drift away, she made her way back out onto the blackened streets.  Wading through the rubble of her fallen guildhouse, she didn’t even notice when she stepped on her mother’s charred hand.

Carolina left that city without looking back.  She now wonders the countryside experiencing whatever life has to offer.  Those who encounter her are often surprised at her stoicism and lack of typical halfling merriment.  Those few who take the time to get to know her will find that the have made a friend for life, while those to dare to cross her may find their backs the target of a well placed crossbow bolt.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 9, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> I´m totally for a dungeon crawl, and can whip out a warforged fighter in a couple minutes. Two questions, though: Eberron campaing setting is not in the list, so does that mean that you don´t allow the warforged "[metal] body" feats? Also, do you require some kind of background?




The MM3 listing for the Warforged includes the following Warforged Feats: Adamantine Body; Improved Fortification; Mithral Body; Mithral Fluidity. So I'm allowing those.

And yes, I'd like a background please. It's going to be a dungeon crawl, but there are RP elements to it -- there are entire societies in the WLD.


----------



## Barak (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's two questions.

If we express desire into branching into a given PClass, can you give us an indication of how likely it is we'd get to take levels in it?

Also, do you have a _time frame_limit as to submitting a character?


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> The MM3 listing for the Warforged includes the following Warforged Feats: Adamantine Body; Improved Fortification; Mithral Body; Mithral Fluidity. So I'm allowing those.




I noticed. No problem, then.



> And yes, I'd like a background please. It's going to be a dungeon crawl, but there are RP elements to it -- there are entire societies in the WLD.




Would you mind then providing some info on the setting, then? I can think on a generic background, but it´ll be lamer than the one I could write for something more specific.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2006)

Expressing my interest...I've always wanted to try WLD. I'm thinking of making a Spirit Shamon character, as I've wanted to play one for a while.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 9, 2006)

I would think it would be a blast to play in this.

I'll get something up later tonight when I'm home.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 9, 2006)

Someone said:
			
		

> Would you mind then providing some info on the setting, then? I can think on a generic background, but it´ll be lamer than the one I could write for something more specific.




Sure. I'll give a rundown of Mandala and its environs, but remember that Mandala is a nexus for planar travel as well -- your character can be visiting from any background you can imagine.

*The Kingdom*

Citizens of the Kingdom call it by no other name, much as the King himself is known by no other name. Even in Mandala, visitors are advised to keep this in mind, for the King has ears everywhere and considers any attempt to name him or his dominion an attempt to deny his true authority. Tales are told that indicate the King has ruled as long as the Kingdom has existed, which, if true, would make him several centuries old at least.

Much to the King's chagrin, there are lands beyond the limits of his power -- nomad-riddled deserts to the south, barbaric tundra to the north, impenetrable mountains to the west and mysterious island-nations off the coast to the east. In the past, travel across the Kingdom's boundaries was frowned upon, but with the rise of the Merchant's Guild in Mandala and the spread of its power, such travel is now a vital part of the Kingdom's economy. Still, the King intends to one day claim those lands as well.

*Mandala* 

The city of Mandala is the second-largest city in the Kingdom, and well on its way to becoming the largest. It is almost a state to itself, with the Merchant's Guild arguably holding more power within the city limits than the King -- indeed, some loose-lipped supporters of the Guild have been known to claim that the King still rules only because the Guild permits it. These careless speakers tend to disappear soon after making such claims, although whether at the hands of the King's men or the Guild's it is impossible to say.

Unlike the rest of the Kingdom, planar travel is quite common in Mandala, and helps support the thriving economy that has given it so much prominence. It's said that you can find anything for sale in Mandala if you look in the right places, although you may not care much for the price.

Many planar travellers come to Mandala with goods to sell, but others come to ply their crafts -- azer blacksmiths, tiefling assassins, and mercenaries and adventurers of all races and origins can be found here. Refugees and lost peoples also flock to the city, fuelling its constant spread outward.

There are many popular inns, taverns, and hostels for adventurers between jobs, most surrounding what is known as the Traveller's Square -- an open-air market where many potential employers seek out amenable hirelings.

*Dactyl Fakim* 

Dactyl is a well-spoken humanoid in red and saffron robes. His skin is blue-grey, and he has a snub-nosed face with large teeth, almost tusks, protruding from his lower jaw. His race is uncertain, and he acts no differently than most of the other merchants to be found in Mandala -- preoccupied with business matters and his own self-interest.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 9, 2006)

Added Carolina's background.  That should complete her.  Let me know if I'm mmissing anything, please.  Thanks.

IG


----------



## wmasters (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm interested, it sounds good! Unfortunately I can't decide what to play...I'll have a think and hopefully post tomorrow night.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 9, 2006)

Having heard of the unending nature of the WLD, I think I might try one of the newer classes which doesn't have limits on its abilities.

Dragon Shaman or Warlock... although I'm contemplating a Spellscale Sorcerer or a Dwarf/Warforged Knight.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 9, 2006)

Barak said:
			
		

> Here's two questions.
> 
> If we express desire into branching into a given PClass, can you give us an indication of how likely it is we'd get to take levels in it?




Certainly, although I'd advise against designing a character entirely around getting into a given PrC because something that seems great now might not be quite your cup of tea 5, 6, 7 levels down the road.



> Also, do you have a _time frame_limit as to submitting a character?




I don't have one in place right now. I'll put out a warning a few days before closing, though, in case people need impetus to finish up their characters.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 9, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Having heard of the unending nature of the WLD, I think I might try one of the newer classes which doesn't have limits on its abilities.
> 
> Dragon Shaman or Warlock... although I'm contemplating a Spellscale Sorcerer or a Dwarf/Warforged Knight.




Any of those would work well. I'm particularly interested in seeing the Spellscale and Knight in play, but don't let that affect your decision.


----------



## Barak (Jul 9, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Any of those would work well. I'm particularly interested in seeing the Spellscale and Knight in play, but don't let that affect your decision.




Spellscale Knight, here I come!  

Actually..  That'd probably wouldn't work out too well. 

Hmm..  -Dragonborn- knight, however...


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 10, 2006)

*Deities and Religion*

I realize I forgot to mention, for anyone thinking of running a Cleric or Favoured Soul, pretty much any deity is fair game -- if it's not in the sourcebooks listed above, just give me an outline of its portfolio, attitudes, favoured weapon, etc.

This includes homebrew deities, or adaptations of real world ones.

Likewise, for clerics that worship a concept, as long as you can give me a good reason why your chosen concept grants the two domains you've taken (eg, "I worship Justice, giving me access to the domains of Good and Law"; not "I worship Cheese, giving me access to the domains of Plants and War." Pretty much any two domains can be paired up, but some take more thought than others.)


----------



## Fenris (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll toss my hat in as well. I have a few ideas that I will run over tonight and post some definitive concepts tommorow if not a full blown character.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2006)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Vorel Irthos
[B]Class:[/B] Sorcerer 1
[B]Race:[/B] Spellscale
[B]Region:[/B] The Kingdom
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Dragon Gods & Io

[B]Str:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)     [B]ECL:[/B] 1          [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 5 (1d4+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)    [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

               [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12          [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2
[B]Notes:[/B] +2 on saves vs. compulsion, sleep and paralysis effects

[B]Weapon                      Attack   Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Sickle                        +0      1d6          20/x2    -- ft.
Light Crossbow                +2      1d8       19-20/x2    80 ft.
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Humanoid (Dragonblood), Low-Light Vision, Blood Quickening;
Draconic Heritage, Arcane Insight +2

[B]Feats:[/B] Draconic Heritage (Chaos), Draconic Power

[B]Spells Known:[/B] (Save DC 14 + spell level)
	0 – Mending, Disrupt Undead, Prestidigitation, Daze*;
	1st – Power Word: Pain*, Sleep*;
[b]Notes:[/b] +1 Caster Level & +1 to DC of Compulsion spells

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12            [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Use Magic Device              4    +4          +8
Concentration                 4    +1          +5
Bluff                         2    +4          +6
Spellcraft                    1    +1          +2
Knowledge (arcana)            1    +1    +2    +4
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:                         Cost  Weight[/B]
Sickle                              6gp    2lb
Light Crossbow                     35gp    4lb
Bolts (20)                          2gp    2lb
Spell Component Pouch               5gp    2lb
Courtier’s Outfit                  30gp    -lb
Silver Holy Symbol                 25gp    -lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 10lb      [B]Money:[/B] 17gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 33    66    100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 13
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Purple
[B]Hair:[/B] Silver fading into a deep purple near the tips
[B]Skin:[/B] Silver with a sheen of purple hues
```

*Appearance:*
Vorel Irthos is a radiant creature, she moves with a mercurial grace accentuated by the glisten of her silver scales with its subtle patterns and sheen of purple, amethyst, indigo, and other violet shades.  Her silver and purple hair is shoulder-length and straight, worn in a variety of fashions from just falling plain, to spiky and funky arrangements.  She wears a sleeveless, high-necked dress that is form-fitted to her curving figure.  A diamond cut-out reveals the upper curves of her breasts and a small silver holy symbol.  It falls to her ankles, each side is slit up to the thigh to allow free range of movement, although the slits are unrevealing lest she chooses to make them so.  A pair of unattached sleeves cover her arms, tight across her upper arm but belling out as it falls towards the wrist.  On her feet, she wears open mid-heel shoes, giving her an extra two inches of height.  She carries a dainty looking crossbow on her left side next to a small quiver of bolts, while opposite that is a vicious looking blade crafted to resemble a dragons claw.

*Personality:*
Vorel is a creature of the moment.  She exudes an air of flightiness although it is more an act than anything else, one which gets her out of the many explanations people think necessary in their lives.  Explanations and excuses are there because people want to hear the importance of themselves reflected back at them, Vorel prefers to do no such thing.  Let them pine over their past or exalt in their future, they don’t really know it but they don’t seem to realize they aren’t living then, they are living now.

She has the habit of singing although she has had no training in it, her voice is soothing in its own way.  One that she maintains throughout even the tensest of situations, much to the chagrin of her friends.

Vorel has many associates, business and pleasure alike, but very few that she would call friends.  Those that are her friends are no passing fancy and she delights in her relationship with them in every moment of her being.

*Background:*
Vorel Irthos is exactly what her name describes her as, a “Beautiful Secret”.  She is the product of an illicit relationship between a planeswalking draconic spellscale duskblade and a local elven sorceress of some reknown.  Although the child was obviously a spellscale, the fine features and peaked ears were an allusion to the elven heritage.  Not willing to let the child be abandoned the elven sorceress kept the child, although she did not claim it as her own but rather a gift from the great dragon god Io.

The child was given a decent education, although she seemed more interested in the patterns of her own scales and the rhythm of her breath more than the history of the world or the ways of magic.  Upon her 12th year the elven sorceress received an unmarked package from a courier who had traveled from the planes.  It was a delicate silver chain with a silver pendant hanging from it, the holy symbol of Io.  A gift from the spellscale who had come and gone in her life so long ago, it was fitting that it was for the child Vorel.

It was also the moment at which Vorel Irthos became a woman and passed into the world on her own.  She bid farewell to the kind elven sorceress who had raised her, although she did not know that she was the elf’s child, for she had only been told she was a gift from Io, and made her way into the city of Mandala to sample the world.

[Sblock=Logs]
*XP log:*
XXXX from 

*Wealth log*:
XXX gp, X sp from 

Other log:
XXXX from 
[/sblock]

*Notes:*
XXXX

[sblock=Advancement]
*L## -> CLASS ##* HP: +## (HD+CON+OTHER) SP: +## (CLASS+INT+OTHER) PP: +## (Class+ATB+Other) [Left out when not needed, also could simply be a new total instead of a bonus] 
SKILL +RANKS, SKILL +RANKS
Feat: FEAT(s)
Spells Known: SPELL
Powers Known: POWER
Other: OTHER NOTES 
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 10, 2006)

*Baeril Underhill*

Baeril Nebehed Callad Segerf Wanderwild Underhill is a well-off gnome from the secluded community of Greenfields.

The Underhill farm is a particularly prosperous one, and as one of the younger members of the large Clan Underhill, young Baeril had a great deal of time on his hands and the young gnome has gone on extended "vacations" into the outside world, visiting places of interest and sketching them and writing about them in his green leather-bound journal. (He wears gold-rimmed reading glasses when reading or writing in his journal, but can get along fine without them by squinting.) His last vacation included getting a degree from the Ignes School of Illusion at the Redhurst Academy of Magic, lasting several years, and he wears a signet ring bearing the school's crest as a souvenir.

Baeril is a chubby 71-year-old gnome, with a significant potbelly: He is 3' 5" tall and weighs 48 pounds. He has an unruly mop of curly blonde hair, bright green eyes and round apple cheeks. His traveling wardrobe includes a pair of leather shorts with built-in suspenders known as "lederhosen" in Gnomish and which are embroidered with mountain flowers on the waist. Beneath that he wears an elegant white shirt with pearl buttons, although he often throws on a heavy green woolen sweater atop his outfit along with a matching green woolen cloak. He wears green woolen knee socks and what he calls "sensible walking shoes," but which most would consider to be heavyweight leather hiking boots. Topping the entire outfit off is a heavy velour hat dyed a dark red with a rabbit fur brush above his left ear. When possible, he has added small souvenir pins from the places he has visited to his hat, which jingle very softly when he walks. His club is a sturdy walking stick, with a leather thong looped through the top as a wrist strap and shod at its tip with a steel point.

Baeril knows a little bit about everything, but is insatiably curious about the outside world, asking questions and scribbling in his journal. He remains sunny and cheerful in almost all circumstances, although he hates missing a meal, and hunger is one of the few things that will make a dent in his mood.

He sometimes smokes an elaborately carved Meerschaum pipe. He has a habit of singing softly to himself in a strange fashion he calls "yodeling."

His familiar is a small thrush named Half-Penny who is typically found riding along on Baeril's shoulder, his hat or the top of his walking stick. Half-Penny speaks Gnomish, but typically only speaks to her master.

Baeril Nebehed Callad Segerf Wanderwild Underhill is currently just known as Baeril Underhill for the most part. Nebehed was the name his father gave him when he was born, Callad was the name given to him by his mother and Baeril was the name he gave himself when he came of age. When he began his vacations, he picked up the name Segerf, and when he attended Redhurst, he went by the name Segerf Wanderwild. He's currently thinking about picking up a new name and trusts that Garl Glittergold will drop inspiration into his lap on his newest adventure.

*Baeril Underhill*
Neutral Good male gnome illusionist 1

Strength: 10
Dexterity: 12 (+1)
Constitution: 12 (+1)
Intelligence: 16 (+3)
Wisdom: 10
Charisma: 14 (+2)

Hit Points: 8
Armor Class: 11 (10 flat-footed, 10 touch)

Base Attack: +0
Club: +0 melee (1d4, x2)
Dagger: +0 melee (1d3, 19-20)

Illusionist spells prepared: 0 (3+1): daze, detect magic, ghost sound, mage hand; 1 (2+1): color spray, magic missile, shield

Saving Throws: Fortitude +1, Reflex +1, Will +2

Feats: Alertness (when familiar is within arm's reach), Scribe Scroll, Toughness
Skills: Concentration 5 (4 + 1), Craft (Alchemy) 5 (0 + 3 + 2), Knowledge (Arcana) 7 (4 + 3), Knowledge (History) 7 (4 + 3), Listen 2 (0 + 0 + 2), Perform (Sing) 4 (2 + 2), Spellcraft 7 (4 + 3)

Languages: Gnomish, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Goblin



			
				Class abilities said:
			
		

> Spells: To learn, prepare, or cast a spell, Baeril must have an Intelligence score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a wizard's spell is 10 + the spell level + the wizard's Intelligence modifier.
> 
> Illusionist: Baeril can prepare one additional spell of his specialty school per spell level each day. He also gains a +2 bonus on Spellcraft checks to learn the spells of his chosen school.
> 
> Prohibited schools: Conjuration and necromancy






			
				Race traits said:
			
		

> Small size: As a Small creature, Baeril gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
> 
> Baeril's base land speed is 20 feet.
> 
> ...




Equipment: backpack, bedroll, candle (3), chalk, flint and steel, holy symbol (Garl Glittergold) (wooden), inkpen, ink (1 oz.), journal, lantern (hooded), Meerschaum pipe, oil, rations (trail) (7 days), signet ring (Redhurst), spell component pouch, traveler's outfit, waterskin

Weapons and armor: antler-handled dagger, walking stick (club)

Wealth:

Spellbook: 0 - arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance; 1 - color spray, disguise self, magic missile, shield, silent image, sleep

---

With your indulgence, he'd pick up bard at 2nd level, then gnome paragon for three levels, and then most likely back to illusionist. (Although matching levels of beguiler with his illusionist levels would be tempting).


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't suppose you'd be against a Dragonborn Halfling Warlock, huh?

Mister DM Guy, how opposed would you be Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Improvised Weapons?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2006)

Whizbang, you really like those gnomes in lederhosen and yodeling... odd fascination


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 10, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Whizbang, you really like those gnomes in lederhosen and yodeling... odd fascination



He will find a home one day! This, I swear!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm interested, will think on class stuff for a bit.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 10, 2006)

The character has evolved. I was taken by the idea of planar connections. I don't have the Planar Handbook but I hope you don't mind a bit of Planescape background. I've had him hail from Sigil. If that's a problem he could come from somewhere else. I've taken the liberty of giving him a couple of planar languages - Celestial and Infernal. Let me know if I need to make any changes.

Boddynock


```
Name:           Jerolan Valantir
Class:          Swashbuckler 1
Race:           Halfling
Size:           Small
Gender:         Male
Alignment:      Neutral Good
Deity:          Olidammara

Str: 10 +0      Level:  1      XP:          0
Dex: 18 +4      BAB:    +1     HP:          10
Con: 10 +0      Grapple:-3     Dmg Red:     nil
Int: 14 +2      Speed:  20'    Spell Res:   nil
Wis: 10 +0      Init:   +4     Spell Save:  n/a
Cha: 12 +1      ACP:    -2     Spell Fail:  15%

         Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total
Armor:   10     +4      +0     +4    +1     +0    +0     19
Touch:   15     Flatfooted:    15

Saves:   Base   Mod     Misc   Total
Fort:    +2     +0      +1     +3
Ref:     +0     +4      +1     +5
Will:    +0     +0      +1     +1

Weapon          Attack  Damage       Critical
Rapier, primary +4      1d4          18-20/x2
Dagger, offhand +4      1d3          19-20/x2
Sling           +7      1d3          20/x3

Languages:      Celestial
                Common
                Halfling
                Infernal

Abilities:      +2 Dex, -2 Str
                Small: +1 size bonus to AC, +1 size bonus to attacks,
                +4 size bonus to Hide
                Speed 20ft. 
                +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump & Move Silently
                +1 racial bonus on all saving throws
                +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear
                +1 racial bonus on attacks with thrown weapons & slings
                +2 racial bonus on Listen checks
                Favoured class: Rogue
                Proficient with all simple and martial weapons
                Proficient with light armor

Feats:   Two Weapon Fighting
         Weapon Finesse (Swashbuckler bonus 1st level feat)

Skill Points:   24      Max Ranks:   4/2
Skills                  Ranks  Mod   Misc  Total
Balance                 +4     +4    +0    +8
Bluff                   +4     +1    +0    +5
Diplomacy               +4     +1    +0    +5
Escape Artist           +4     +4    +0    +8
Knowledge (The Planes)  +2.0   +2    +0    +4
Tumble                  +4     +4    +0    +8

Equipment:                           Cost  Weight
Backpack, small                        2gp   0.5lb
Bedroll, small                         1sp  1.25lb
Bullets, small (10)                    1sp   2.5lb
Chain shirt, small                   100gp  12.5lb
Dagger, small – continual flame      112gp   0.5lb
Explorer’s outfit, small               -gp     -lb
Flint & steel                          1gp     -lb
Rapier, small                         20gp     1lb
Rations, trail, small (x4)             2gp     1lb
Sling, small                           -gp     -lb
Waterskin, small                       1gp     1lb

Total Weight:   20.43lb  Money: 1gp 8sp 0cp (0.18lb)

                Light   Med    Heavy       Lift  Push
Max Weight:     0-25    26-50  51-75       75    375

Age: 23
Height: 3'2”
Weight: 30lb
Eyes: blue
Hair: black
Skin: tanned
```
*Appearance:* Jerolan wears his glossy black hair pulled back into a ponytail, which he fastens with a dark blue leather thong. His chain mail shirt, which he keeps highly polished, likewise has a blue tint. This contrasts with his clothes which, while strong and serviceable, are coloured a soft, dove grey. He wears knee-high boots of leather dyed to match, and the hilts of both rapier and dagger boast a small insert of lapis lazuli. When he draws his dagger, however, his outfit turns to greens and browns, as the rich yellow light of the _continual flame_ spell cast on it transforms the midnight colours of the swashbuckler at peace.

Jerolan favours blues because, quite simply, they match his eyes.

He is lithe and lean, and to see him in melee, with both blades awhirl, is to see poetry in motion. He punctuates his parries with a wit both biting and wild.

*Background:* As Jerolan Valantir will tell you himself, he is a blood on the move. This Cager is currently uncaged – seeking the dark of a family secret.

Jerolan’s grandfather came to Sigil a century ago and settled in the centre of the multiverse. A mage of some repute, he married and lived happily – until the day he received a message from an old acquaintance still on the Prime, and straightway disappeared, like some new-come clueless rattling his bone-box, and earning a one-way trip to the Lady’s Mazes.

The note, which he dropped in his haste to be gone, said simply, “Come. Magnusson.” Now Magnusson was the cutter who called Granfer his friend. The family found it. On a whim they framed it – some sentimental urge to keep the last thing he had handled, and a constant reminder that it’s the darks that are unknown which can most quickly disappear you … or land you in the dead book.

Jerolan read that framed note each day – and every day he wondered what had become of the old Halfling. Until the day he read it, and stopped, amazed, in his tracks. For it did not read, “Come. Magnusson.” Instead it said, “Come. Now. Mandala.”

The youngling slipped on his armour, strapped on his blades and kissed his family goodbye. Then he set out, vowing to return only when he had news of his forebear.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2006)

Thinking about a druid with the new shifter PHII option and spontaneous casting option from UA. Is there an issue with summoning in WLD in addition to the wizard restrictions?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 10, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> He will find a home one day! This, I swear!




He's found one. We have our first party member. 

Everyone else -- I like what I'm seeing, but I'm withholding judgement for the nonce because I want to see what else comes in. The lederhosen was just too good to resist, however.

RobotRobot -- I'll have to think about those and go over my books when I get home.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 10, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Thinking about a druid with the new shifter PHII option and spontaneous casting option from UA. Is there an issue with summoning in WLD in addition to the wizard restrictions?




Yes, actually, there's a substantial issue with summoning -- summoned creatures don't go away.

That can be a good or bad thing, depending on just what it is you've summoned.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 10, 2006)

Woo hoo! The gnome gets to face near-certain death at last!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2006)

*Balund Skullseer*
*Neutral Human Spirit Shaman 1*

Balund never fit in among city dwellers…his fondness for bones and skulls, and his odd habit of speaking to ghosts and spirits ostracized him from the society into which he had been born. When the local folk finally chased him out of the city, he took up wandering the land, and eventually fell in with nomadic tribesman who considered his ability to speak with spirits a rare gift. With the help of the tribal wisewoman, Balund developed his skills into more useful abilities. After several years with the tribe, and having adopted many of their ways, the spirits whispered to Balund that is was time to seek himself elsewhere. Traveling across the lands as the spirits whispered a path to him, Balund soon found himself in the city of Madala, looking for work to earn a few coins.

Balund is thin and wiry, and is only of average height. He has strange patterns tattooed in woad upon his face, and rubs his dark hair with a white, lumpy powder (lime, which turns his hair white and causes it to spike up in fearsome looking tufts). Balund’s eyes are a clear, icy blue, and his gaze has been known to give honest folk a chill feeling. He dresses in a tribal fashion, wearing furs and leathers, and wears jewelry fashioned out of odd bits of bones and such. He often mutters and whispers under his breath as if talking to someone, and sometimes has full conversations seemingly with the air. He also has a habit of answering questions cryptically, and often refers to “the spirits” when he speaks. Most folk who observe Balund for any significant period of time usually come to the conclusion that the man is quite mad. He is often found drawing runes and symbols in dirt and dust, or casting bones and rocks to read the portents that the spirits speak to him.


*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5’ 9”
*Weight:* 155 lb
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Black (White)
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 10 [+0] 2 point 
*DEX:* 12 [+1] 4 points
*CON:* 12 [+1] 4 points
*INT:* 10 [+0] 2 points
*WIS:* 16 [+3] 10 points
*CHA:* 14 [+2] 6 points

*HP:* 9 (8 + 1)
*Armor Class:* 16 (10 base + 1 dex + 3 armor + 2 shield)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 20' (30’ base, medium load)
*BAB:* +0
*Attack:* +0 Handaxe (1d6, x3) or +1 Javelin (1d6, x2, 30’) or +1 Short Bow (1d6, x3, 60’)

*FORT:* +3 (2 base + 1 con)
*REFL:* +1 (0 base + 1 dex)
*WILL:* +5 (2 base + 3 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Spirit Guide - Snake (Alertness)_
- _Wild Empathy_
- _Spellcasting_

*Feats:*
1st Level
-  
-  

*Skills:*  (20) 
Concentration +3 (2 ranks, +1 con)
Diplomacy +4 (2 ranks, +2 cha)
Heal +5 (2 ranks, +3 wis)
Knowledge (local) +2 (2 ranks)
Listen +8 (3 ranks, +3 wis, +2 alertness)
Spellcraft +2 (2 ranks)
Spot +8 (3 ranks, +3 wis, +2 alertness)
Survival +5 (2 ranks, +3 wis)
Swim +2 (2 ranks)

*Languages:*
- _Common_

*Spells Per Day:*
Level 0 (DC13): 3 - Cure Minor Wounds, Light, Detect Magic
Level 1 (DC14): 2 - Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame

*Equipment:*

*Armor & Shield*
- Studded Leather (25gp, 20lb)
- Heavy Wooden Shield (7gp,10 lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Hand Axe (6gp,3 lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- Shortbow (30gp, 2lb)
- 40 arrows (2gp, 6lb)
- 2 javelins (2 gp, 4lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
- N/A

*Potions*
- N/A

*Mundane equipment*
- Traveler’s Outfit (1gp, -lb)
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
- Flint & steel (1gp, -lb)
- Chalk, 3 pieces (3cp, -lb)
- 4 sacks (4sp, 2lb)
- 5 days trail rations (25sp, 5 lb)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4 lb)

Weight Carried: Medium load, 63lb
Remaining money: 0 gp

Still need to choose feats, but otherwise I think he is pretty much done.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 10, 2006)

*Aswan Theobold, Neraph Monk*

I've resisted the cleric, and put together Aswan Theobold, a Neraph Monk. I quite like him - I hope you do too!

*Background:* "Enlightenment is to be found not just in the temple. You may find a harmony of body and soul in the most unusual of places"

The words echoed loud in Aswan's ears as clear as if they were said yesterday. Truth be known, he was not unhappy to leave the temple where he had trained. Partly, he wished to put himself, and the skills he had been taught, to practice. And partly he was sick of the jeering and teasing that the other students had given him. Calm your mind, seek harmony with your body, they'd said. Don't knit, knitting is for girls. For Aswan, however, it was both a pleasurable and calming past-time. A means of taking your mind from the stresses of the world and emersing yourself only in the pattern. It was a good way to pass long hours on watch as well, although complaints about the clicking of his knitting needles were not altogether uncommon. And as a bonus, you got a nice wooly jumper or scarf to keep you warm in the winter. Even with a tough hide, the chill still gets in after all.

So it was with some relish that Aswan left, seeking his destiny. Tale of the wools of far lands and planes led Aswan to Mandala, a shopping spree initially, but perhaps he might set up shop, or find some other destiny before him.


```
Name: Aswan Theobold
Race: Neraph     Age: 68      Height: 5'8"             Weight: 170lbs
Class: Monk 	 Level: 1     Alignment: Lawful Good   Speed 30ft/x4

STR: 14 (+2) [I](6pts)[/I]
DEX: 14 (+2) [I](6pts)[/I]
CON: 14 (+2) [I](6pts)[/I]
INT: 12 (+1) [I](4pts)[/I]
WIS: 14 (+2) [I](6pts)[/I]
CHA:  8 (-1) [I](0pts)[/I]

Hit Points: 10/10             Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +2 Natural, +2 Wisdom)
Flat-footed: 14               Touch: 14
Intiative: +2                 

Fortitude: +4 [I](Base +2, Ability +2)[/I]
Reflex: +4 [I](Base +2, Ability +2)[/I]
Will: +4 [I](Base +2, Ability +2)[/I]

BAB +0                        Grapple: +6 [I](+2 Str, +4 improved grapple)[/I]

Skills:
Balance +6 [I](+2 Dex, +4 ranks)[/I]
Craft (Knitwear) +5 [I](+1 Int, +4 ranks)[/I]
Jump +11 [I](+2 Str, +4 ranks, +5 racial)[/I]
Listen +6 [I](+2 Wis, +4 ranks)[/I]
Search +3 [I](+1 Int, +2 racial)[/I]
Spot +8 [I](+2 Wis, +4 ranks, +2 racial)[/I]

Feats: Improved unarmed Strike, Improved Grapple, Power Attack

Attacks:
Unarmed Strike +2 melee 1d6+2/20x2
Unarmed Strike, Flurry of Blows +0/+0 melee 1d6+2/20x2
Sai (Thrown) +2 ranges 10ft 1d4+2/20x2
Sai (Thrown), Flurry of Blows +0/+0 ranged 10ft, 1d4+2/20x2

Racial Abilities:
Darkvision 60ft
Neraph Camoflague (Ex): For one attack per encounter Aswan can deny his opponent their Dexterity bonus to their Armour Class during a charge or when throwing a weapon

Equipment: 
4 Sai                               4gp     4lb
Backpack                         2gp     2lb
Winter Blanket                  5sp     2lb
Knitting needles and Wool   1gp     1lb
Monks Outfit                    5gp     2lb
7 gp 5sp

Total Weight: 11lb
Light Load: 58lbs
```


----------



## VoidDragon (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm happy to cover the cleric role, though using the "Smite Evil/Aura of Courage" variant in UA. I'll have this human up soon.

EDIT:
I'l have to withdraw that offer, the frequency of my games in real life just picked up. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok Kaf, here's my submissin.  She isn't quite finished. I need to finish off her equipment but you'll get the idea for her. 

```
[B]Name:[/B] Salome
[B]Class:[/B] Bard
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 6 (1d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +0          +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Shortbow                  +2     1d6        20x3
   Rapid Shot             +0/+0  1d6        20x3
Rapier                    +0     1d6        18-20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Undercommon, Goblin, Draconic, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Bardic Knowledge: A bard may make a special bardic knowledge check with a bonus equal to his bard level + his Intelligence modifier to see whether he knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. (If the bard has 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (history), he gains a +2 bonus on this check.)
A successful bardic knowledge check will not reveal the powers of a magic item but may give a hint as to its general function. A bard may not take 10 or take 20 on this check; this sort of knowledge is essentially random. 

Bardic Music: Once per day per bard level, a bard can use his song or poetics to produce magical effects on those around him (usually including himself, if desired). While these abilities fall under the category of bardic music and the descriptions discuss singing or playing instruments, they can all be activated by reciting poetry, chanting, singing lyrical songs, singing melodies, whistling, playing an instrument, or playing an instrument in combination with some spoken performance. Each ability requires both a minimum bard level and a minimum number of ranks in the Perform skill to qualify; if a bard does not have the required number of ranks in at least one Perform skill, he does not gain the bardic music ability until he acquires the needed ranks.
Starting a bardic music effect is a standard action. Some bardic music abilities require concentration, which means the bard must take a standard action each round to maintain the ability. Even while using bardic music that doesn’t require concentration, a bard cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands). Just as for casting a spell with a verbal component, a deaf bard has a 20% chance to fail when attempting to use bardic music. If he fails, the attempt still counts against his daily limit.
Countersong (Su): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to counter magical effects that depend on sound (but not spells that simply have verbal components). Each round of the countersong, he makes a Perform check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself ) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a noninstantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Countersong has no effect against effects that don’t allow saves. The bard may keep up the countersong for 10 rounds.
Fascinate (Sp): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and able to pay attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creature. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard attains beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with a single use of this ability.
To use the ability, a bard makes a Perform check. His check result is the DC for each affected creature’s Will save against the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and listens to the song, taking no other actions, for as long as the bard continues to play and concentrate (up to a maximum of 1 round per bard level). While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Any potential threat requires the bard to make another Perform check and allows the creature a new saving throw against a DC equal to the new Perform check result.
Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a ranged weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect. Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability.

[B]Spells[/B]
Spells per day 0 level/2
Spells known: Detect Magic, Lullaby, Message, Prestidigitation, 

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   2    +2          +4
Bluff                      4    +3          +7
Decipher Script            1    +2          +3
Diplomacy                  4    +3          +7
Escape Artist              2    +2          +4
Gather Information         3    +3          +6
Kn: Nobility and Royalty   3    +2          +5
KN: History                3    +2          +5
Listen                     2    +0          +2
Perform (Sing)              4    +3          +7
Sense Motive               3    +0          +3
Sleight of Hand            2    +2          +4
Speak Language             2    N/A         N/A
Spellcraft                 2    +2          +4 
Tumble                     2    +2          +4     
Use Magical Device         1    +3          +4

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Studded Leather          25gp   XXlb
Rapier                   20gp   XXlb
Composite Shortbow       75gp   XXlb
20 arrows                 1gp   XXlb
Backpack
Ink                         8gp
Ink pen
Parchement  10 sheets  2gp
flint and steel
5 torches
waterskin
5 days rations
Drum                        5 gp
Explorer's outfit
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 15gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 110lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Grey
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Dusky
```
*Appearance:* Salome is a young and very attractive woman. She hails from the hot
southern lands and bears those features. She prefers loose, and brightly colored clothes
 and moves with the subtle grace and provacativeness that she was trained for.

*Background:* Salome was born in the hot, arid lands far to the south. She was born a slave.
Her early beauty saved her from a life of hard labor in the kitchens, and instead saw her trained
in the arts of dance, song and story telling. Her young life was dedicated to pleasing the court of the
 Kalifate of Jarnatia. The courtly young men only saw her with lustful and covetous eyes, the older
appreciated her gift for stories, songs and dances. Her dances won her great fame in the court. What
 few saw within her was the fierce spark of intelligence and the desire for freedom. Salome
 used that fame to her advantage. Using all her wiles, subtlety and craftiness, she played off suitors agaisnt 
each other, buying herself precious time before she was used as a gift to some young prince.

But Salome made good use of her time in court, listening carefully to other stories, the business of the merchants,
and whatever else she could learn. Finally as she approached her 18th birthday, the rumors around the court said
 she was to be given as a gift to the young Prince Zalnij to the east, a cruel young man with whom the Kalifate
 desired peace. Salome made up her mind and that evening stole away under the cover of darkness. She fled the
 pampered prison for a new hard, but free life. She ran to the north, earning money in taverns and small fairs.
She loved her new life, although she always was wary of staying in one place too long should the prince track her down.

So she found herself in Mandala, where one Dactyl Fakim was searching for people to help him. People who needed to move.
 Salome found the offer intruiging. Certainly she had begun to use a bow better, perhaps this adventure would be a good
 way to learn more. In any case it was her choice to make and that made all the difference in the world.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 11, 2006)

Assuming you're cool with Dragonborn and Warlock (since they're both on your list).  He's a Dragonborn based on a Halfling.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Tibur ux Eksin Tirik
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock
[B]Race:[/B] Dragonborn Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Type:[/B] Humanoid (Dragonblood)
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Bahamut

[B]Str:[/B] 6 -2 (0p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d6+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)    [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%(Negated)

      [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 10    +2    +0    +2    +1    +1    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +3          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Eldritch Blast            +2     1d6          x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfing, Dragonborn, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] Eldritch Blast (1d6), Heart Aspect (Breath Weapon 1/1d4turns (1d8 damage/HD)), No ASF from Light Armor, +2 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the dragon type, immunity to frightful presence of dragons
[b]Invocations:[/b][I]Least:[/i] Baleful Utterance
[B]Feats:[/B] [i]Class:[/i] Simple Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, [i]Other[/i]: Dragon Wings

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              4    +3          +7
Spellcraft                 4    +1          +5
Use Magic Device           4    +3          +7

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armor            10gp   7.5lb
Pouches x8                8gp   1lb
Chain(10ft)              30gp   2lb
Mirror                   10gp   .5lb
Paper x40                 8gp   --lb
Ink x3                   24gp  --lb
Ink, Red                 16gp  --lb
Inkpen                    1sp --lb
Waterskin                 1gp  2lb
Rations x4                2gp   1lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]13lb      [B]Money:[/B] 38gp 1sp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               15   30   40   40   200

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 2'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 32lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Bluish!
```
*Appearance:* Tibur ux Eksin Tirik (Reborn as platinum Eksin [the] halfling, roughly) has an odd sort of appearance.  At first glance, he sort of resembles a kobold in that he is a very small, slender reptile.  The similarities tend to break down there, however; Tibur is a bluish shade, resembling the radiant scales of the great Platinum Dragons - he is almost majestic to look upon.  Large wings sprout from his back, and they often rest over his shoulders, shielding his diminuitive form.  He wears finely tanned leather, and his complete lack of weaponry may stand out among other adventurers.  Eksin (as his fellows call him) is a friendly sort of man, and he's always concerned with the well-being of others.

*Background:* Tibur ux Eksin Tirik was born Eksin Tenfingers, son to Thobble Eightfingers (so named for being born without pinkies), and was raised by both of his parents in a secluded hamlet populated entirely by fellow halflings.  He had a love for the dragons of lore, and spent much of his time fantasizing and talking about the creatures as a youth, often to the point of irritation or frustration in his parents or peers.  When they played pretend, he was always a great wise dragon, and when stories were told, his were always tales of the majestic reptiles and their fights against evil.

When Eksin was fourteen years old, he heard the Call - something in his heart, something speaking to him.  It wasn't an offer, wasn't an order, but a request.  Would Eksin be willing to forsake his dreams and goals, give up his life and loves?  Would he abandon his people, his flesh and blood, family and friends?  Would he set aside everything and join Bahamut on the righteous crusade to rid the world of Tiamat and her evil brood?

Eksin antagonized for years.  The Call had sounded only once, but he never forgot.  Every day he considered the words he had heard, weighed the possibilities.  For these years, he was hot and cold, so chaotic, people distances himself from him.  Sometimes he was the friendliest person alive, embraced his family and friends and made his love clear, and others he was distant, quiet and detached.  When he turned eighteen, he had few true friends (but was friendly with so many of the fellow villagers!), and even his family was wary of him; that year, after the annual festival to celebrate the harvest, he came to his mother and father in tears; he'd be leaving, he told them, and he'd never come back.  He told them that it was not out of spite or hatred that he left, but love.  Your son is going to die, he told them, so that he might be reborn to fight the greatest evils of the world.

Three years since he left his life behind, Tibur ux Eksin Tikir has fully undergone his transformation, which changed not only his body physically, but also his spirit, magically.  Magic flows freely through him, and he is beginning to understand it's power and his control over it.  He has only recently arrived in this nexus of travel, but he has a strong feeling that he's in the right place, at the right time.



Everything missing (inventory, mostly) will be filled in tomorrow.  I need to know if I have to deduct the 100GP it costs to become Dragonborn from my cash total -_-, too.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 11, 2006)

RobotRobot -- Yes, the Dragonborn Halfling Warlock is fine. My hesitation was abou the EWP: Improvised Weapons, which I'm afraid is a no go -- and is happily a non-issue for your character. 

Everyone, great concepts and characters. It's going to be a tough decision. I'll be closing to character submissions on Thursday, 8pm Eastern, so anyone who hasn't posted yet you have about two and a half days.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 11, 2006)

*Work in progress*

Tarn Ragnarson Silvermoore

Deep dwarf druid
Spontaneous caster (UA variant) shifter version (PHII)
Medium humanoid (Dwarf) CN
Str 14
Dex 14
Con 16
Int 10
Wis 15
Cha 6
F +5, R +2, W +4 (+3 vs spells, +3 vs poison)
hp 11
AC 17 (+2 dex, +3 armor, +2 shield), T 12, FF 15 (+4 against giants +1 dodge)
AC 16 (+2 dex, +4 natural armor), T 12, FF 14 (+4 against giants +1 dodge)
Init +2
BAB +0
Grapple +2
Attack: +4 bite 1d6+6 (+1 attack against orcs and goblinoids) or
Attack: +2 scimitar 1d6+2 18-20 cold iron (+1 attack against orcs and goblinoids) or
Attack: +2 dart 1d4+2 RI 20 ft cold iron (+1 attack against orcs and goblinoids) or
Attack: +2 ranged touch

Feats: Dodge

Skills: 
Concentration +7
Spot +6
Knowledge Nature +6
Survival +8

Speaks, Dwarven, Common, Druid

Dwarf Traits (Ex)
Dwarves possess the following racial traits. 

+2 Constitution, -2 Charisma. 
Medium size. 
A dwarf’s base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. 
Darkvision out to to 60 feet. 
Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes. 
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons. 
Stability: Dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A dwarf has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground). 
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here. 
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects. *Not reflected in the saving throw numbers given here. 
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs (including half-orcs) and goblinoids (including goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears). 
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants). 
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items. 
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal. 
Automatic Languages: Common, Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, Undercommon. 
Favored Class: Fighter. 

Deep Dwarf Traits (Ex)
These traits are in addition to the hill dwarf traits, except where noted. 

Racial bonus on saves against spells and spell-like abilities increases to +3. 
Racial bonus on Fortitude saves against poisons increases to +3. 
Darkvision out to 90 feet. 
Light Sensitivity: Deep dwarves are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell. 

Shapeshifting:
Swift action, unlimited uses, choose exact look, long medium, move 50ft, bite 1d6, +4 str, +4 natural armor, all gear melds and becomes unuseable

Nature Sense (Ex)

A druid gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.
Wild Empathy (Ex)

A druid can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. The druid rolls 1d20 and adds her druid level and her Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result.

The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.

To use wild empathy, the druid and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.

A druid can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but she takes a -4 penalty on the check. 

Spells: 
3/2 per day DC 14, 15
Spells known 5/3
0 Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Know Direction, Read Magic,
1 Cure Light Wounds, Produce Flame, Speak With Animals, Summon Nature's Ally I

Equipment: 80 gp total
Hide Armor AC +3 Max dex +4 AP -3 15 gp
Heavy wooden shield AC +2, AP -2 7 gp
Cold Iron Scimitar 1d6 18-20 30 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Rations: food, water, ale 10 gp
Holy Symbol wooden 1 gp
10 Cold Iron Darts d4 RI 20' 10gp
5 gp

Description: Tarn is a lean looking dwarf with large washed out blue eyes and ragged red hair. His skin is pale but with a flushed red tinge. Bearing the hide of a wild Rothe with a curved sword and heavy wooden shield he looks quite the wild eyed barbarian. A druidic symbol hangs from a cord around his neck.


Background:

"I do it for the drugs. I do it for the love that I get from the bottom of a bottle."

Born to the undermountain kingdom of Ostohar Tarn grew up amidst the cosmopolitan trade city with visiting dwarves, svirfneblin, and snailfolk. Tarn was tragically unlucky in love and spends his time trying to immerse himself in things that will distract him from that fact: drink, fungal concoctions, the rush of dangerous situations, and bizaare magics. He took druidic oath vows and reshapes himself into the undermountain predators as a way to both symbolically and physically reshape himself. Fundamentally a good soul he tries to find escapes for his broken heart and took up a wandering life to dive into adventures, new intense experiences, and get out and make a new life for himself. Terrifically brave he embraces what comes his way and journeyed throughout the underdark with trade caravans and encountered the dangers of orcs, goblins, and cave giants. He has even made it to the surface roofless world in his quest to get away from his painful past.


----------



## A'koss (Jul 11, 2006)

*Tyrjon (done!)*

I've always wanted to try WLD so I'm going to throw my hat into the ring as well...   I think Tyrjon would bring in a nice mix of front-line work, firepower and support for this one. 

Should be all done now...

*Name:* Tyrjon Ancynd
*Class:* Battle Sorcerer
*Race:* Human, Male
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Languages:* Common, Draconic
*Level:* 1
*Hit Points:* 9

*Strength:* 14
*Dexterity:* 12
*Constitution:* 12
*Intelligence:* 10
*Wisdom:* 10
*Charisma:* 16

*Init:* +1

*AC:* 14/15 w. buckler
*Touch:* 11
*Flat-footed:* 13/14 w. buckler

*Saving Throws:*
*Fort:* +1
*Ref:* +1 
*Will:* +2
_+2 vs Sleep, Paralysis and Fire damage._

*Feats:*
*Bonus: * Draconic Heritage 
- Dragon Kind: Unknown
- Energy Type: Fire

*1st Level:* Inferno (aka Draconic Breath)
As a standard action, you can convert an arcane spell slot into a devastating projection of flame. A nimbus of flame briefly flares up around the battle sorcerer who may then project a 30-foot cone of fire from his body that deals 2d6 points of damage per level of the spell slot you expended to create the effect. Any creature in the area can make a Reflex save (DC 13 + level of the spell used) for half damage. This is a supernatural ability. 
_Note this works exactly like Draconic Breath, just a flavor change_

*Skills: * 
1st level: 12 (8 + 4 bonus)
Class Skills: Concentration, Craft, Heal (bonus), Intimidation (Battle Sorcerer), Knowledge (Arcana), Profession and Spellcraft.

_Intimidation: _ +7 (4 Ranks, +3 Cha)
_Knowledge (Arcana):_ +2 (2 Ranks) 
_Spellcraft:_ +2 (2 Ranks)
_Concentration:_ +5 (4 Ranks, +1 Con)

*Armor: *
Studded Leather 
Buckler
*ACP:* -1 / -2 w. buckler
*Spell Failure:* No spell failure in light armor.

*Weapons: *
Warhammer +2 (1d8+2) (x3)
Light Crossbow +1 (1d8) 19-20 (x2)
- 30 bolts
Dagger Melee: +2 (1d4+2), Missile: +1 (1d4+2)
- 2 daggers

*Equipment: *
Traveler’s Outfit
Rations, traveling 1 week.
Waterskin
Flint & Steel
Backpack
Bedroll
5 Sacks
Chalk
10 Sheets of Parchment
Ink
Inkpen

*Carrying Capacity:  *
Light Load: 0-58 lbs.
Medium Load: 59-116 lbs.
Heavy Load: 117-175 lbs.
*Current Load:* 55.5 lbs.


*Spells per Day: *
0th: 4
1st: 3

*Spells Known: *
*0th Level (3):* DC 13
Daze
Mage Hand
Read Magic

*1st Level (1):* DC 14
Enlarge Person

*Appearance: *
Hair: Shoulder-length dark blonde, braided in a few areas
Eyes: Emerald Green
Height: 5’ 11”
Weight: 168 lbs.
Age: 21
Description: 

*Wealth:* 6 gp, 7 sp


For many years Tyrjon Ancynd had called the City of Greyhawk home. Working in the employ of one of Greyhawk’s more… colorful citizens, the Guildmaster of the newly formed Portal Guild known as Grenloke, the ‘Ashen Lord’ had been a surrogate father to him for as long as he can remember. 

Unfortunately he remembers little of anything more than last ten years, since his coming to the city. His childhood is little more than a fragmented nightmare of never-ending pain and terror on a twisted plane of perpetual twilight. Was he alive or dead…? Was he there by accident or design…? He does not know. Only when his mind is at ease does an unnamed guilt creep into his heart and fears that he has somehow escaped punishment for some terrible crime. 

His moral centre has almost always been defined by this guilt and a deeply hidden desire for atonement guides his hand in this ‘new life’. It is also this guilt that has kept him at a distance from the gods and their servants. Secretly he fears their judgment before his time and being condemned to that nightmare realm once more. 

Magic has come naturally to him for as long as he can remember and living amongst members of the Portal Guild who come from the three corners of the multiverse, he had never reason to question it. It was speculated early on Tyrjon had some draconic heritage, though the exact origins of which he had never been able to discover. Nevertheless he was certainly not first to pass through the guild doors with a questionable bloodline. During his time spent in the guild he had the opportunity to go on trade expeditions to the great planar metropolis of Sigil and several of the trade cities along the Outlands. 

It was during such a trade expedition to Sigil that his past finally caught up with him. Tyrjon remembers little of the ambush, only a bright emerald light, as blinding as a sun, before losing consciousness. When he awoke in the gutters of a nameless city street, he immediately knew he wasn’t in Sigil any longer. It was several days of wandering before he discovered he wasn’t on Oerth either, but another Prime world entirely. Mandala, the city he found himself in, was not so unlike Greyhawk or Sigil… it too was a hub to lands beyond its planar boundaries. It was not long before Tyrjon sought out a way back home. After signing on with a caravan back to Sigil, the sorcerer would soon find out that going home again would not prove so easy a matter…

As the caravan approached the large trade gate, Tyrjon was struck down by a fiery pain in his chest like he had never known. With the pain piercing him like a hot poker to the heart, he tore open his shirt to find a faintly glowing emerald brand, a strange rune that threatened to burn him from the inside out. Retreating from the gate, the pain began to slowly subside. 

Staggering through unfamiliar city streets, his limited funds rapidly dwindling, only one thought weighed on Tyrjon soul… 

He was imprisoned once more.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2006)

I would love to get a crack at WLD. I'll get more detail up soon.


----------



## Someone (Jul 11, 2006)

Notice I´ve edited my character; he´s a knight, not a fighter any more. That was the original idea, but since I don´t have the PHBII (and it won´t be available here for a long, long time) I had to settle with fighter... until I remembered the knight excerpt in the Wizards´ page.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2006)

I've edited my post containing my character as well, adding the crunchy bits.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 11, 2006)

How much gp does a starting druid get?


----------



## wmasters (Jul 11, 2006)

Druids get a whole 80gp.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Druids get a whole 80gp.





Made it slightly hard to equip my Spirit Shaman. Hopefully we'll find a store inside the WLD.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 11, 2006)

I know, I had the same problem. I wanted a masterworked knitting kit for my Monk, but the 50gp is more than he starts with!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2006)

Salome has been updated with spells and equipment and is finished.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 12, 2006)

I have lots of gold!

But no idea what to spend it on, since this guy doesn't need weapons between Eldritch Blast and his breath weapon.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 12, 2006)

A few potions of CLW never go astray!

'N


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2006)

Or an everburning torch...always a good idea to have in a dungeon.


----------



## A'koss (Jul 12, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I have lots of gold!
> 
> But no idea what to spend it on, since this guy doesn't need weapons between Eldritch Blast and his breath weapon.



Stocking up on "dungeon gear" probably wouldn't be a bad idea either - backpack, sacks, rope, grapple, chalk, flint and steel, lantern, (or everburnining torch if you can afford it...), 10 ft pole, rations, waterskin and parchment and ink for mapping.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 12, 2006)

Weight is an issue for my guy, so I decided I'd go for the everburning torch without the torch. Flaming dagger, anyone?


----------



## A'koss (Jul 12, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Weight is an issue for my guy, so I decided I'd go for the everburning torch without the torch. Flaming dagger, anyone?



While I can carry stuff, I just can't _afford_ it...


----------



## A'koss (Jul 12, 2006)

Tyrjon's background is now up.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd love to join. Here's Thorg the Pious!


```
[B]Name:[/B] Thorg the Pious
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Orc
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] F
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Pelor
[B]Domains:[/B] Strength, Good

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (6 p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (2 p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4 p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 6  -2 (0 p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (6 p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0          +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Heavy Mace                +3     1d8+3       x2
Longspear                 +3     1d8+4       x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc 

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
60’ Darkvision
Orc Blood
Turn Undead
Good Domain: Good spells are cast at +1 Caster level.
Strength Domain: +1 Strength for 1 round, each day

[B]Feats:[/B] Skill Focus: Concentration

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 4       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   0    -2          -2
Balance                    0    +0          +0
Bluff                      0    +1          +1
Climb                      0    +3          +3
Concentration              4    +1    +3    +8
Craft                      0    -2          -2
Diplomacy                  0    +1          +1
Disguise                   0    +1          +1
Escape Artist              0    +0          +0
Forgery                    0    -2          -2
Gather Information         0    +1          +1
Heal                       0    +3          +3      
Hide                       0    +0          +0
Intimidate                 0    +1          +1
Jump                       0    +3          +3
Listen                     0    +3          +3
Move Silently              0    +0          +0
Perform                    0    +1          +1
Ride                       0    +0          +0
Search                     0    -2          -2
Sense Motive               0    +3          +3
Survival                   0    +3          +3
Spot                       0    +3          +3
Swim                       0    +3          +3
Use Rope                   0    +0          +0

[B]Equipment:                     Cost  Weight[/B]
Heavy Mace                     12gp    8lb
Longspear                       5gp    9lb
Chain Shirt                   100gp   25lb
Heavy Steel Shield             20gp   15lb
Silver Holy Symbol             25gp    1lb
Spell Component Pouch           5gp    2lb
Cleric’s Vestments              5gp    6lb 
Clay Jug                        3cp    9lb
Sack                            1sp  0.5lb
Traveler’s Outfit               0gp    0lb 
 [B]Total Weight:[/B] 75.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 27gp  8sp  7cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   230   1150

[B]Typical Spells:[/B] 
Level 0: Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
Level 1: Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Magic Weapon

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 235 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Gray-green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black, long, and scraggly
[B]Skin:[/B] Deep Tan
```

*Appearance:* Thorg, like most half-orcs in polite company, looks brutish and uneducated. He hunches slightly. His dark, greasy hair hangs loosely. He has an unfortunate underbite, making his tusks stick out a bit more prominently, and his thick lower lip closes over his upper lip. His eyebrows are bushy, and almost seem to get in the way of his eyes. 

However, there is a sparkle in his eye not commonly seen among other half-orcs. He looks around his world in wonder and bemusement. He smiles often, and there is a sort of calm in the smile. His clothing and armor are kept clean, and he doesn’t smell. He always listens, and always watches—even if he looks like he has no idea what’s going on. 

*Personality:* Thorg is dumb. There’s no getting around that, and it’s one of the first things people notice about him. He doesn’t get things half the time, and he speaks very simply. Still, there is a strong sense of inner peace about him. He knows what he is, and he is happy with that. He like to see people happy around him, and laughs often. Thorg is always willing to lend a hand, a strong shoulder, or a quiet companion.

This doesn’t mean that he is a pushover, though, much to the chagrin of many a rogue. He has no qualms about using force when he must, and he is always willing to defend the innocent from harm. He may seem like an easy mark, but he isn’t easily tricked. 

*Background:* Mulgrave, a priest at a rural temple found Thorg at the temple’s front steps, as a baby, abandoned in a crude basket. Attached to the basket was a note, with an unsteady scrawl: “MEE THORG NEED HELP!” Despite the surprise of the half-orc in the basket, the priest took in the baby as Pelor would want. 

Thorg grew up in Mulgrave’s care, soon helping him around the temple with chores. There were the standard insults that any half-orc child endures in a human world, but Thorg seemed to pay no attention to them. Indeed, he proved to be simple enough that he didn’t seem to pay much attention to anything. He showed no talent for mathematics, pathetic capacity for any but the most menial tasks, and ironically, little interest in sport, as well. 

The one thing that interested him, though, was the stories of Pelor. Thorg would sit at rapt attention during Mulgrave’s sermons. He would ask for bedtime stories about the saints and their conquests over evil. He would act out the passion plays of Pelor in the courtyard, and made dolls of many saints. Over time, it became clear that his interest in Pelor was his calling. He would join Mulgrave in helping the poor and infirm, sweeping up their cabins and delivering food as needed. He would repeat the stories of Pelor to anyone who would listen. When Thorg started magically filling people’s water jugs, saying “See? Pelor will always give you what you need,” Mulgrave knew it was time for Thorg to spread his own special version of the message of the Sun. 

Thorg is simple, true. Yet many times, it is good to live simply.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 12, 2006)

To give fair warning for my characters consideration, I'm going to be travelling for three weeks from 28th August this year, and internet access might be a little sporadic. 

Hopefully this won't be too big a problem as I'm very interested in playing this one. Worst way if I can't get online then hopefully he can be NPC'd for this time if he's picked. If it is going to be an issue though, please don't consider him. 

Just wanted to give you fair warning for when you're considering the characters.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jul 12, 2006)

Just stumbled upon this recruitment a few moments ago while looking for a new game. I'm actually on my way to bed, but wanted to throw an idea at you and then I'm going to do up a character sheet and what-not. I'm thinking of playing a female Shifter (Cat) Paladin of Sharess. Don't see that every day, do yah?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 12, 2006)

~I went ahead and editted Eksin's inventory and updated his abilities to list all of his racial stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 12, 2006)

More stuff added to my deep dwarf shifter option druid above. Still need to do equipment and physical description but I got most of his mechanics and background done.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 12, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> ~I went ahead and editted Eksin's inventory and updated his abilities to list all of his racial stuff.




Sorry, I forgot to get back to you about the Dragonborn cost, didn't I? I blame society. 

You don't have to pay for starting Dragonborn, any more than another character has to pay for the clothes they wore as a kid.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 12, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Just stumbled upon this recruitment a few moments ago while looking for a new game. I'm actually on my way to bed, but wanted to throw an idea at you and then I'm going to do up a character sheet and what-not. I'm thinking of playing a female Shifter (Cat) Paladin of Sharess. Don't see that every day, do yah?




No, you don't.  I look forward to seeing her.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 12, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Just wanted to give you fair warning for when you're considering the characters.




I appreciate your being front about this. I won't have a problem NPC'ing characters if necessary, but warning is always good.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 12, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I have lots of gold!
> 
> But no idea what to spend it on, since this guy doesn't need weapons between Eldritch Blast and his breath weapon.




May I suggest:

Torches. Sunrods. Lanterns. Lamps. Alchemist's fire. Holy water. Potions of Cure Light/Moderate Wounds. Tanglefoot bags. Thunderstones. Rope. Food. Water. Oil.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> May I suggest:
> 
> Torches. Sunrods. Lanterns. Lamps.





Read: Everburning Torch!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2006)

*Cado Cliff-Fallen Neraphim Rogue*

Okay final draft of Cado the male Neraphim Rogue, Humbly submitted for your approval.  

Cado Cliff-Fallen
Male Neraphim Rogue 1st lvl
Chaotic Good

Str 12 ..pts 4
Dex 16 ..pts 10
Con 12 ..pts 4
Int 12 ..pts 4
Wis 12 ..pts 4
Cha 10 ..pts 2

Hit Points 7
AC 17, Touch 13, Flat 14
Init +3 
BAB +0, Grap +1
Speed 30’ (base 30’, light)
Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +1

+1 Melee, Morning Star, 1d8+1, 20/x2
+1 Melee, Short Sword, 1d6+1, 18-20/x2
+3 Ranged, Shortbow, 1d6, 20/x3 60'r 

Medium, 6'1" tall, 165 wt, 50 yrs old
Hairless, green eyes, course red skin with chitin-like encrustations.

Speaks Nerphim, Slaadi, Common

+2 Appraise (1+1Int)
+4 Balance (1+3 Dex)
+2 Bluff (2+0 Cha)
+1 Climb (+1Str)
+2 Craft Traps (1+1 Int)
+1 Decipher Script (+1 Int)
Diplomacy (+0 Cha)
+7 Disable Device (4+1 Int+2 MW Tools)
Disguise (+0 Cha)
+3 Escape Artist (+3 Dex)
+1 Forgery (+1 Int)
+1 Gather Information (+1 Cha)
+6 Hide (3+3 Dex)
+1 Intimidate (+1 Cha)
+10 Jump (4+1 Str+5 Race)
+1 Knowledge Local (+1 Int)
+2 Listen (1+1 Wis) 
+7 Move Silently (3+3 Dex)
+9 Open Lock (4+3 Dex+2 MW Tools)
Perform (+0Cha)
+2 Profession Locksmith (1+1 Wis)
+5 Search (4+1 Int+2 Race)
+3 Sense Motive (2+1 Wis)
+2 Sleight of Hand (1+1 Dex)
+5 Spot (2+1 Wis+2 Race)
+2 Swim (1+1 Str)
+7 Tumble (3+3 Dex)
Use Magic Device (+0 Cha)
+ Use Rope (+3 Dex) 

Feats
-Two Weapon Fighting

Neraph Traits
-Outsider (From Limbo)
-Darkvision 30’ 
-Neraph Camouflage (Ex): Once per enemy per fight can charge or missile without seeming to move closer denying dex. bonus to AC to target. 
-Leap (Ex): +5 racial bonus to jump
-Weapon Familiarity: Annulat is treated as martial rather than exotic
-Natural Armor +2
-Skill bonus +2 on spot and search
-Automatic Languages: Neraph & Sladd; Bonus: Common, Celestial & Abyssal

Rogue Abilities
-Trapfinding
-Sneak Attack 1d6

Leather Armor (worn, 10#wt) 10 gp 
Explorers’ Outfit (worn, 0wt) 0 gp

Morning Star (belt right, 6#wt) 8 gp
Short Sword (belt left, 2#wt) 10 gp
Dagger (boot, 1#wt) 2 gp 

Short Bow (left shoulder, 2# wt) 30 gp
Quiver 20 arrows  (right shoulder, 3#wt) 1 gp
Backpack (center back, 2#wt) 2 gp
- sack x2 (1#wt) 2 sp
-Trail Rations x2 (2#wt) 1 gp 
Belt Pouch (.5#wt) 1 gp
-Flint and Steel 1 gp
-MW Thieves’ Tools (2#wt) 100 gp  

Bedroll (below backpack, 5#wt) 1 sp

Waterskin- water (side of backpack, 4#wt) 1gp

Mule 8 gp
Pack Saddle 5 gp
-Extra Quiver of 20 arrows 1 gp 
-150’ hemp rope 3 gp
-Winter Blanket 5 sp
-Water skin x2 2 gp 
-Trail Rations x6 3 gp 
-Torch x2 2 cp
-Travelers’ Outfit 1 gp 

Coins-7gp, 10sp, 7cp (pouch)

101 cp buried near a gate to limbo 

Appearance/Personality
-Cado is an unremarkable looking Neraphim, which is to say he is roughly manlike in size and form, but has course red hide covered in bumpy chitin-like encrustations. His head resembles that of a large toad. He wears leather armor in a greenish gray color and the gear of an explorer. He carries a short bow on his back and a wickedly spiked morning star with a dark stained red oak handle on his hip. The other hip carries a rather utilitarian looking short sword of gray steel. A dagger hilt protrudes from each boot top. He walks somewhat jerkily as if he’d rather leap from place to place than stroll. Otherwise his movements are graceful and surprisingly quick. His steps are soft and his green cat-like eyes have the wariness of a hunter. When he speaks his voice is breathy and strangely accented. He tends to end phrases and sentences with an unpleasant toad-like croak. He is friendly enough, but his unusual appearance can be off putting. He enjoys physical activities and loves to show off his prowess at leaping. He would like to overcome his exile and return to his people, yet at the same time he is making a good life for himself here, so has been less and less concerned with accumulating the coin needed to the House of the Hanging Cliff in Limbo. 

History/Background
-Cado spent the first 46 years of his life in Limbo in the lands of house Hanging Cliff. He was the son of an important family, but at a Festival of Spawning young Cado offended the patriarch of another house during negotiations. To make peace his Matriarch exiled him. She needed to give a strong response to her rival house. Cado would need to raise a million to return. But it was to be a million copper pieces. A great sum, but not impossible to raise, especially given the long Neraphim life span. Upon being exiled from house Hanging Cliff, Cado took the name Cliff-Fallen. Cado fell in with a troop of Gnomes, literally dropping on them when he entered this plane from a gateway to limbo. The Gnomes hearing his tale and finding it suitably amusing offered to apprentice him in their trade.  They were makers of locks and traps by trade. For a few years Cado enjoyed their wandering merchant’s life even if he was frequently the butt of jokes and pranks he didn’t understand. He began to amass a small hoard of copper coins. There are still a 100 coppers buried in a hidden cache near the gate that will return him to limbo. However, he eventually discovered that he missed the activity of his youth when he had hunted the chaos beasts among the motes of limbo. Toiling all day in a workshop was tedious. The part of the job he enjoyed most was testing the traps. Trying to outwit the Gnomish makers or move faster than their contraptions or tickle the locks open without a key was to him a much more satisfying challenge. One day his band of Gnomish lock and trap makers was approached by an adventuring company in need of a specialist to help them get into a tomb to cover a tome of magical writings for a descendant of the long dead wizard ancestor. While none of his fellows was interested in such a job, Cado agreed. Their mission was a success in large part because of Cado’s skills. He was hooked on the adventurer’s life. Soon he left his Gnomish friends behind to pursue a life of adventure. That was 6 months ago. He still dreams of returning to his people, but he is enjoying what he does now so much that he is in no hurry.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 12, 2006)

Tarn the deep dwarf is now complete I believe.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's a breakdown of the characters submitted so far:

*Melee/Fighter*
Axeman (Knight)
Jerolan Valantir (Swashbuckler)
Aswan Theobold (Monk)

*Sneaky/Traps*
Carolina (Rogue)
Cado Cliff-Fallen (Rogue)

*Arcane*
Vorel Irthos (Sorceror)
Baeril Underhill (Illusionist)*
Salome (Bard)
Tibur ex Eksin Tirik (Warlock)
Tyrjon (Battle Sorceror)

*Divine*
Balund Skullseer (Spirit Shaman)
Tarn Ragnarson Silvermoore (Druid)
Thorg the Pious (Cleric)

*The only one I've decided on so far.

Note that I do not feel obliged to pick one from each category -- I'll be picking based on how I think the characters will work in the setting, and with each other, as well as using other, inscrutable criteria.

Just under 7 hours to go; if you're reading this and haven't submitted yet... get a move on!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2006)

12 submissions for advertised open 3-4 slots.

Inscrutible criteria:

1 No names beginning with "C" unless it is "Ch", sorry rogues.

2 World's Largest Dungeon, World's Fastest TPK - all mage party, minimal hp amd AC and no healing with the first encounter in a magic dead zone. Against house cats.

3 Must be so cool/famous they go by one name only, for example "Prince" or "Sting"

4 Extra points for including Sesame Street's number and letter of the day somewhere in the character's background. "He killed seventeen drow that day. Seventeen! Ah ah, ah!"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2006)

From what I hear about the mortality rate of WLD, Kafkonia may need lots of alternates, though.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 13, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> From what I hear about the mortality rate of WLD, Kafkonia may need lots of alternates, though.




 

I will be addressing that once the selections are finalized. But I'm not going to be so mean as to require a player to leave if their character bites it in the first session!

Not, uh, that that is in any way likely.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> But I'm not going to be so mean as to require a player to leave if their character bites it in the first session!





I didn't figure you would...but by the third session, where the player's third character dies, he may decide he doesn't want to make a fourth one! lol


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 13, 2006)

Obviously you need a semi-caster who isn't so flimsy!

The 9 HP blaster is _obviously_ the way to go.  ^_^


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 13, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I didn't figure you would...but by the third session, where the player's third character dies, he may decide he doesn't want to make a fourth one! lol




Now now, when I ran this with my face to face group, we only had two character deaths.

Mind you, that was in three sessions... but I'm sure you'll be smart enough to heal *before* you search for traps!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2006)

*Note to self*

add

always...


			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> heal *before* you search for traps!





to Cado's personality.


----------



## A'koss (Jul 14, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Obviously you need a semi-caster who isn't so flimsy!
> 
> The 9 HP blaster is _obviously_ the way to go.  ^_^



Agreed...

Thanks for the props RR.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 14, 2006)

I think a 9 hp healer would be a better fit.    Gotta keep those blasters running strong, right?

I'm also thinking of changing the feat from SF: Concentration to Tower Shield Proficiency, if the rest of the party would prefer that build.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 14, 2006)

You guys really know how to make it hard to pick a party! I could easily have picked five completely different characters, and it almost makes me want to run two groups... but that way lies madness. So, without further ado, here are the final selections for the World's Largest Dungeon:

Boddynock -- Jerolan Valantir (Halfling Swashbuckler)
wmasters -- Aswan Theobold (Neraph Monk)
industrygothica -- Carolina (Halfling Rogue)
Whizbang Dustyboots -- Baeril Underhill (Gnome Illusionist)
InVinoVeritas -- Thorg the Pious (Half-Orc Cleric)

I will be going over everyone's character sheet later today, as well as posting some more details about the game (handling character death, etc.) I hope to have the first IC post by the end of the weekend.

Thanks again to everyone who applied!


----------



## wmasters (Jul 14, 2006)

Fantastic, that's great news. I think Aswan will be fun to play, and I'm looking forward to WLD, even if it might lead to his fairly rapid demise....


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, I can't say I not disappointed. Keep me in mind if you need an alternate. Have fun all!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you! I'm looking forward to play. 

I think I will change the SF: Concentration to Tower Shield Proficiency. I figure that the cover will give me the "bonus to Concentration" that I'll need. I'll make the change tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2006)

Have fun, guys! Let me know if you need an alternate.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> You guys really know how to make it hard to pick a party! I could easily have picked five completely different characters, and it almost makes me want to run two groups... but that way lies madness.




I'm up for it if you do lose your mind. Have fun everybody.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> You guys really know how to make it hard to pick a party! I could easily have picked five completely different characters, and it almost makes me want to run two groups... but that way lies madness.





Why do you think I currently have two PBP campaigns running? Sometimes it is hard to say no!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2006)

Bloody lederhosen gnome taking my arcane caster spot 

Have fun all.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 15, 2006)

*More Details...*

or, "My Character Died! Again!"

I'm going to be using slightly modified rules regarding coming back from the dead, as well as the introduction of new characters (whether run by current players or alternates.)

If your character dies at first level, there is no CON penalty when they are brought back; the character's XP is dropped back to 0 if you somehow have access to raise dead and the like at first level, or a new character with 0 XP is introduced.

At later levels, a dead character comes back one level lower than he was when he died, and with enough XP to put him halfway between his new and old levels. Alternately, a new character can be introduced in his stead -- still one level below, but with only just enough XP to have granted him that level. This is because a character designed at a higher level (especially with knowledge of what the party has been facing) will often prove to be more effective than one who has been developed "organically."

If a new player is introduced, his character will begin one level below the average of the active characters, and with enough XP to put him halfway to the next level.

----

Everyone's characters look to check out, so I'll try to get the introduction up shortly. Would you like a Rogues' Gallery as well?


----------



## wmasters (Jul 15, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Everyone's characters look to check out, so I'll try to get the introduction up shortly. Would you like a Rogues' Gallery as well?




Yes, please, I find them really useful - I tend to keep a copy of my character on my home PC but will often check in from work etc, so having another easy reference to the character sheet is very handy.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow - with so much great competition, I didn't expect to score a place. Hoody hoo!

Having said that, my access this weekend will be patchy at best.

Boddynock


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 15, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Yes, please, I find them really useful - I tend to keep a copy of my character on my home PC but will often check in from work etc, so having another easy reference to the character sheet is very handy.




As you command...

RG http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2949217#post2949217

IC http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2949238#post2949238


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 15, 2006)

Great, thanks! Thorg is up on the RG thread, with the Tower Shield instead.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 15, 2006)

I've added a Kama to Aswan's equipment and attacks on the broad assumption that it's OK. His equipment also has knitting needles and wool, I guessed that 1gp would be enough to cover that. He's posted in the Rogues Gallery now.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 15, 2006)

While I think of more questions - what do you want to do for dice rolls etc?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 15, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> While I think of more questions - what do you want to do for dice rolls etc?




I'll handle the die-rolling, because I find that streamlines the game. I will ask that you include an OOC portion identifying any relevant modifiers that aren't constant (eg power attack), however.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 16, 2006)

wmasters -- Could you add Aswan's languages?


----------



## wmasters (Jul 16, 2006)

Oops, I always forget something! I've added them on the RG.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 16, 2006)

I assume that this is going to be the OOC thread?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 16, 2006)

Yep; I'll rename the thread accordingly.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 23, 2006)

Just to forestall any concern, when I list HP totals in combat I'm just listing the cumulative number of *lost* HP. So "-6 HP" means the character has lost 6 points from their total, not that they're at negative 6.

I'm basically emulating Endur's approach.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2006)

I see how it is! Bring in the gnome just to whack him in the second round of the first combat.

*It's a trap!*


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 23, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I see how it is! Bring in the gnome just to whack him in the second round of the first combat.
> 
> *It's a trap!*




Heh. Blame the halfling.   

 If it's any consolation, last time I ran this one PC had his second-level full-orc barbarian dropped far into the negatives on the very first attack. d8+4 with a x3 critical is a nasty weapon.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 24, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Heh. Blame the halfling.
> 
> If it's any consolation, last time I ran this one PC had his second-level full-orc barbarian dropped far into the negatives on the very first attack. d8+4 with a x3 critical is a nasty weapon.




Bah!  Blame the mumbling half-orc that drew his weapon without so much as a wink.  Besides, we all needed a little excitement, eh?


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 28, 2006)

Just to let you know, I'll be leaving for New Orleans for about a week.  I should be able to check in occasionally here and there, but probably not everyday.  Feel free to NPC me if it's my move and I'm holding things up.  Just keep her to the shadows and out of melee. 

See ya soon!


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 28, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, I'll be leaving for New Orleans for about a week.  I should be able to check in occasionally here and there, but probably not everyday.  Feel free to NPC me if it's my move and I'm holding things up.  Just keep her to the shadows and out of melee.




That shouldn't be a problem for the moment. Enjoy the Big Easy!


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 10, 2006)

Kafkonia,

Just to let you know, I made some corrections to Carolina's attack bonuses.  Looks like I forgot to add in her +1 bonus for being small, and her racial +1 bonus with her sling.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 11, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Kafkonia,
> 
> Just to let you know, I made some corrections to Carolina's attack bonuses.  Looks like I forgot to add in her +1 bonus for being small, and her racial +1 bonus with her sling.




No problem. I'm sorry I didn't catch that myself.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 12, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Bah!  Blame the mumbling half-orc that drew his weapon without so much as a wink.  Besides, we all needed a little excitement, eh?



...that was orc diplomacy. In orcish culture, it is polite to wave your weapon around brazenly. We all became friends afterward, did you not notice?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 15, 2006)

Is anyone else not getting any email notifications?  Maybe I missed something?


----------



## wmasters (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't think anyone is getting email notifications at the moment. There's a small thread somewhere with a coupld of people saying that. No idea where I saw that now, of course.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 26, 2006)

Just to keep you all informed, as per my previous post, I fly to Japan tonight for 3 weeks. While I'm there, I may be online periodically, particularly for the first two weeks when I'm working rather than on holiday. I'll try to stay up to date and post when I can, but can you NPC Aswan for me, Kafkonia, rather than holding things up for me if I'm not around? 

Thanks


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 27, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Just to keep you all informed, as per my previous post, I fly to Japan tonight for 3 weeks. While I'm there, I may be online periodically, particularly for the first two weeks when I'm working rather than on holiday. I'll try to stay up to date and post when I can, but can you NPC Aswan for me, Kafkonia, rather than holding things up for me if I'm not around?
> 
> Thanks




np. ENjoy the trip!

Get it? ENjoy? Actually, it was a typo.


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry for the tardiness in my posting. My work schedule changed last week, and while I actually have more time in the evenings now I did most of my book-referencing in the morning, which is now more or less impossible. Rest assured, we'll start the next exciting stage tonight!


----------



## Kafkonia (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, a migraine wiped me out last night, I went straight to bed after work. Mea culpa!


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 17, 2006)

Get a message from IndustryGothica for you:



> Sorry I haven't been around in the last few days.  My modem died at home, and I can't access ENWorld from work.  I should have a new modem in by Wednesday at the latest, and will be back posting then (hopefully).
> 
> If you happen to make it around to Kafkonia's World Largest Dungeon and feel like passing the message, I'd really appreciate that too.  I don't know anyone's email address from that game


----------



## wmasters (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm back from Japan now, and should be posting more regularly again. Thanks for NPCing Aswan where necessary!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey, Kafkonia, is everything going all right for you? I think we're in a bit of a holding pattern at the moment.


----------



## Kafkonia (Oct 2, 2006)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Hey, Kafkonia, is everything going all right for you? I think we're in a bit of a holding pattern at the moment.




Yes, I'm afraid I'm going to suspend the WLD indefinitely, as I'm just not able to give you guys the quality DM'ing you deserve. I've barely even been coming to the board these days.

I feel bad, you guys have some of the best characters I've seen -- Aswan, Thorg, Jerolan, Baeril, Carolina are all great fun. But my books are gathering dust, and with the filters here at work getting more discerning I can't post from here as much as I once did.

I'm very, very sorry, and I hope that some time I can make it up to you!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2006)

Oops...


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 2, 2006)

And another one bites the dust! 

Good luck with the work, K.

'Nock


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 3, 2006)

Darnit!

Well, it looks like a good time to start something in Ravenloft.


----------

